# ممنوع الدخول لأصحاب القلوب الرقيقة...



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2010)

ماذا تتوقع






5555

































55
























































او تتوقعي













ههههههههههه















































ههه































































هه




















































ههه









































































هههه





















































































هههههه































































هههه











































































ههه














*عروسة للولاد**






*





























ههه














هههه












*واحلى عريس  للبنوتات الحلوي
عيشوا بقى






*














​


----------



## Mason (27 مارس 2010)

*البقاء لله هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على التوبيك اللى يجنن دا هههههههههههه  *
*أستاذ كليمو*​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

يع ايه ده

مش عايزاه اروح ابدله بكيس شيبسي احسن

ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا كليمو لتعبك


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*بسم الصليب ,, لك المجد يارب


فعلا منتهى الروعه والرقه والجمال والجاذبيه

يكتب فيها الشعر

مقلب حلو يا أستاذى

ههههههههههههههههههه

​*


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *بسم الصليب ,, لك المجد يارب
> 
> 
> فعلا منتهى الروعه والرقه والجمال والجاذبيه
> ...





:t11: :t11:  :t11:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 مارس 2010)

هههههههههه
العروسة مبروكة عليك اكليمو 
وأطمن متقلقش هنديك العريس ده عليها هدية 
هيص ياعم 
هههههه
شكرا ياكليمو للتلوث البصرى اللى حصل ده :new6:​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه حلوة يا كليمو

بس انا لوجاااالي عريس زي دة ....هوووووووولع فيه:t11:








:t11:
*​


----------



## MATTEW (27 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه البنت دي او طنط دي

شكرا ليك يا كليمو علي الموضوع *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 مارس 2010)

كنت لسه هاكل وشوفت الصور
ربنا يسامحك يا أخي

هههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل والعروسة فظيعة بصراحة
ياترى تقبلني ..؟​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2010)

*meso*sasa + Love Jesus


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2010)

*بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2010)

*روزي

*


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2010)

*النهيسى

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخي لتعليقك الساحر*


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اوك ياباشا

​


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس مالهم كده كانهم مايتيين
شكرا ياكليمو


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 أبريل 2010)

الصور تحفه اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى بس انا عايزة اعنس واقعد جمب ماما هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههه
> العروسة مبروكة عليك اكليمو
> وأطمن متقلقش هنديك العريس ده عليها هدية
> هيص ياعم
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة يا مشرفتنا

ضحكتيتي اكتر من الموضوع


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (3 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههه

حلو ه اوى
مرسي ليك


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*حبة خردل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*+ jesus servant +


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*كيرلس


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kanisa-dude (5 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههه .. صور حلوه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*hero mena gerges
هههههههههههه
شكرااااااااااااا*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2010)

*روماني زكريا
هههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 أبريل 2010)

ثانكس كليموووووو
على الصور الجامدة  دى على 
فكرة انا بجد اتخضيت اول ماشفتها
حرام دول وخدين تصريح من التربة بيومين ورجعين تانى
ههههههههههه احلى عروسين  قررت عدم الزواج نهائيا
هههههههههههههههههههههه بعد الخضة دى شكرااااااااا


----------



## MAJI (12 أبريل 2010)

كميل كمال 
مالوش مثال 
ولا في الخيال
صدق اللي قال 
زي الغزال

شكرا علىالصور المروعة

والرب يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أبريل 2010)

*فظيعه العروسه والعريس ابو طويله ده ههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس كليموو​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2010)

*بنت موسى الاسود

هههههههههههههههههههه

على رأيك التعنيسة افضل

الشكر الك*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2010)

*منال بنت العدرا
الشكر لمرورك

يسوع يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2010)

*kanisa-dude


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2010)

*نور وسط الظلام

ههههههههههههههه

معك حق التعنيس افضل

مشكوووووورة*


----------



## *koki* (16 أبريل 2010)

نعيش اية بقى ما خلاص
دول مش قادرين يخدوا نافاسهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا كليمو


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (16 أبريل 2010)

حلوين اوى يا كليمو ولايقين على بعض اية رأيك

نجوزهم لبعض احسن هيجيبوا عيال تجنن

ربنا يبارك تعبك
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ياكليمو بس حرام عليك أصوم أصوم وأفطر على قرد ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (19 أبريل 2010)

*maji

ههههههههههههههه

الشكر لتقبلك الوضع

ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (19 أبريل 2010)

سويتي

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

**koki*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## ponponayah (20 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قمر يا كليمو
اية القمرات اللى انت جيبهم دول
جيبهم من انهى مشرحة​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

خادمة رب المجد

صحيح

رأيك يكونوا لبعض؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## toty sefo (21 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الجمال ده ​


----------



## dodoz (22 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههه*
*ايه الجمااال ده كله*
*ده من حق البنت بقى تدخل ملكة جمااال العالم*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2010)

*tota bent elmaseh
هههههههههههههههه
على رأيك القعدة بالبيت احسن*


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2010)

*بونبونة

ههههههههههههههه

من المشرحة عندنا هنا
بس قمامير
*


----------

